# Which one for March?



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I have two pictures of Mister Intelligent I liked, and I don't know which one I should use. Which one do you like? ^Vote 
Sorry 'bout the water marks on the glass :/


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love them both, but the second one is adorable and hysterical! Looks like he's having a blonde fishy moment.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Definitely number 2!!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

#2 for sure


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! Guess it'll be number two. The first one is funny because it's like he's having a "what the heck is _this_?" moment, but I definitely like the pose on the second better. I just wish I didn't have those stupid water spots on the glass :/


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Naw thats fine is he a veiltail or a deltatail?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

He's a VT, but the end of his tail is sort of square (not "desirable" by VT standards).


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

#2 is a much more interesting perspective.


----------

